# Taiwan Beauty or Blue Beauty?



## BugToxin (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been reading through some old threads, and I see that many of you have kept and enjoyed the beauty snakes.  I'm thinking about getting one myself, but there isn't really a ton of information readily available on them.  So please help me decide if I want one or not, and if I do want one, which one?  Here are some specific questions:

1.  I have a 4X2X1 Boaphile for use.  Would that be an appropriate home for a snake of this type?  If not, what should I get?

2.  I have read that they like lower temperatures than a ball's and boa's, both of which I have kept.  What, if anything, do they need for heat?

3.  How do these snakes compare in temperment and ease of handling to boa's, ball's, and corns?

4.  Have you ever been bitten by your beauty snake?  How was it?

5.  Which of the two species, blue or taiwan, is the better pet?  Is there a difference?

As always, your advice and shared experience is greatly appreciated.  :worship:


----------



## Takumaku (Jul 14, 2007)

1) Adults require a minimal 48 inches x 24 inches x 18 inches, but larger enclosures are better since these snakes love to climb.

2) Daytime: 25°C to 28°C (75°F-82°F); Night-time: 18°C to 20°C (62°F-68°F).  Humidity: 50-70%.

3) Beauties have a reputation for being nervous snakes (think texas rat snake).  Handling regularly will come them down a bit.

In ranks of nervousness (highest strung beauty snake to least strung):  blue beauty, cave beauty, taiwan beauty, chinese beauty

4) Yes, multiple times, both by babies and adults.  If you have ever been bitten by a texas rat snake or any large american rat snake or kingsnake, then there is nothing to worry about.

5) See #3


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 14, 2007)

As Takumaku pointed out, Beauties do need a lot of space, since these snakes can get really large, in terms of length.  11 feet is not unheard of for either subspecies, and the Blues especially are quite arboreal.  I keep mine at normal room temperature, year-round, with no auxilliary heat, just like I keep Corns and other N. American Ratsnakes.  One of the great things about them is that they'll breed like rabbits; you do not even need to brumate them or separate pairs during winter to induce mating and successful egg clutches in the spring.  Blues tend to be a bit more high-strung and flighty than the Taiwans, and while they get about the same in length, Blues will stay a lot thinner.  I would compare them both in temperament and body type to a Coachwhip; they're certainly tameable, but require more patience, and they are never going to be a chunky, heavy-bodied snake.  The Taiwans, on the other hand, will "fill out" quite nicely and are much more substantial, as well as being a lot calmer.  I've never had a Taiwan bite me, and the only strikes I've had(that missed)from these were feeding response, which is comparable to a python's.  I've been bitten by Blues, including an 8-ft.+ male that nailed me on the side of the face, and they barely even draw blood.  They tend to strike with the mouth remaining open, not actually biting down, so it's more of a bluff than a real attempt to bite.  I've had Corns that did more in terms of "damage" when they bit me!  Neither the Blue nor Taiwan Beauties seem bad about musking, nowhere near as bad as our Black Rats.  My Taiwans are very laid-back snakes, and I have taken the male(who is pushing nine feet and is VERY heavy)to presentations on reptiles for children, and had lots of kids holding and petting him, with no sign of stress or aggression on his part.  If it's a pet you're looking for, I'd recommend a Taiwan, even as an alternative for a large Boid, since they're easier to care for, provided that you have the space.

pitbulllady


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah that was answered perfectly.  I would get something with more height.  They would be fine in a boaphile, but would probably be better off in something like 4x2x2+.  

Also for handling, they are basically like Kings/Corns in my experience but a little more nervous, liking moving around a lot.  I havent kept balls, but boas are much more calm (maybe b/c they grow large enough that they arent nervous of predators as much as other snakes).


----------



## BugToxin (Jul 15, 2007)

Exelent advice everyone, thanks!!! :clap:  Looke like a Taiwan may be my next snake.  

Two more questions.  First, I have also read that they grow very quickly.  The boaphile I currently own is divided into 2 halves by means of a very secure factory-installed divider (it came from a petstore).  That makes it two 2X2X1 tanks for now unless I remove the divider.  How long could a hatchling live in one half before he outgrows it?  I had intended to buy another Boaphile or similar tank anyway, but I don't want to buy one now if I won't need it for several years.  

Second, My limited snake keeping experience has led me to believe that male snakes are generally more docile than female snakes.  What is your feeling on this species (Taiwan Beauty)?  Male or Female?  Is there a difference?


----------



## pitbulllady (Jul 15, 2007)

BugToxin said:


> Exelent advice everyone, thanks!!! :clap:  Looke like a Taiwan may be my next snake.
> 
> Two more questions.  First, I have also read that they grow very quickly.  The boaphile I currently own is divided into 2 halves by means of a very secure factory-installed divider (it came from a petstore).  That makes it two 2X2X1 tanks for now unless I remove the divider.  How long could a hatchling live in one half before he outgrows it?  I had intended to buy another Boaphile or similar tank anyway, but I don't want to buy one now if I won't need it for several years.
> 
> Second, My limited snake keeping experience has led me to believe that male snakes are generally more docile than female snakes.  What is your feeling on this species (Taiwan Beauty)?  Male or Female?  Is there a difference?


I have not noticed any difference with regards to gender, but my male's coloration is much more intense than that of any of the females I've had.  I don't know if it's just him, or if it's typical for Taiwans to show a slight dimorphism in appearance.  Males also tend to be much larger, which is typical for the Ratsnake family(quite the opposite for the boids).

pitbulllady


----------



## charlie king (Nov 6, 2019)

Is there anyone who has a blue beauty who has a male and a female know what the scale count is between vent and tail tip of each sex?


----------

